# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Z3X Box Samsung Update. S3572, C3260, S3570 added. Look inside

## GSM News & Updates

*Samsung Tool v14.1 First world Exclusive Update again. C3260, S3572 added  We just finish new version of your best tool for samsung.
And like usualy, only most wanted solution. 
Not 3nd first in the world   Take it! 
Added:
- GT-C3260 full support (direct unlock/code reading, imei repair, flashing) - first in the world.
- GT-S3570 full support (direct unlock/code reading, imei repair, flashing) - first in the world.
- GT-S3572 full support (direct unlock/code reading, master/slave imei repair, flashing) - first in the world.
- GT-S7500L full support (direct unlock/code reading,imei repair, flashing)  p.s. we hope today all C3260,S3572, S3570 phones with pending unlock will be done by z3x box owners*  *Discuss الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *what the next?*

----------

